# stair bounce reinforce stair



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Do just the treads bounce... or the whole length of the stringers? Would it be too ugly to run hangers down from the ceiling at the midway point?


----------



## brd (Feb 21, 2009)

It would be kind of ugly since I still have to put in railings. But that is a thought.


----------



## brd (Feb 21, 2009)

the stringer bounces mostly in the middle.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

If the stringers are bouncing, try sistering in some dimensional lumber along the inside of the stringers from underneath. A well constructed stairs should not have this problem. Running even a 2x4 along the stringer will strengthen it. How long a length do you have for the stringers and what dimensions were they cut out of?


----------



## brd (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for responding, the dimensions of the stringers are 2 x 8 x 10' the width of the stringers are 30".


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I (almost) never build stringers out of anything but 2x12. I can't imagine you have code approved stairs. A rebuild would be the best with an added stringer in the center.


----------



## brd (Feb 21, 2009)

woops I remeasured if you measure the complete width it is a 2 x 12 looks like they took a 2x8 and added the additional wedge to make it 2 x 12 I cannot add another stringer due to the topside being carpeted. In other words the stinger looks like itwas composed of the 2 x 8 and then the triangular wedges to fill from the 2x8 up to the tread.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would recommend having a carpet shop remove the carpet, then add a middle stringer, and recarpet the stairs. You might be able to add a middle stringer by using joist hanger horizontally instead of vertically, like they are designed for, but I don't know what your inspector would think of that idea.
If it's the treads flexing in the middle, run a piece of dimension lumber (2x6 or 2x8) vertically under the tread from one side to the other and fasten it with joist hangers.


----------

